# Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)



## TheSebi41 (1. Januar 2014)

*Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Hallo
ich habe nun auf meiner R9 290 den Peter verbaut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist meine Montageanleitung: Peter auf Hawaii | Sebi´s Homepage

Habt Verständnis für die längeren Ladezeiten  (es ist nur mein Rasperry Pi als Webserver)

Messwerte folgen noch


----------



## fuNNer (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Sieht schick aus! Wirst du ein Paar E-Loop raufschnallen?


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Ich denke ich nehme Enermax T.B. Silence PWM


----------



## unze (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Sieht super aus, kompakter als mit nem MK-26. Ich wär gespannt auf ein paar Temp Werte wenns soweit ist.

Bei den Lüftern würd ich eher zu den eLoops oder den NF-F12 PWM von Noctua tendieren, wegen dem statischen Druck. Hab aktuell die Noctua auf einem MK-26, war nochmal ne Steigerung zu den eLoops.


----------



## TheSebi41 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Ja die Noctua wären als Österreicher natürlich fast Pflicht aber die Farbe sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu und der Preis könnte auch geringer sein, wobei er vom Lieferumfang und von den Technischen Daten sehr gut wäre.


----------



## ratmal86 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Ich habe jetzt für einen Gaming-PC auch einen Peter auf eine GTX 770 montiert.
Darunter sind zwei 140mm Silent Wings 2 für die Lüftkühlung. Bei Battelfield 4 blasen diese die Karte auf voller Drehzahl auf max. 70-73 Grad (trotz zwei weiteren 140mm Silent Wings 2 am Casedeckel).
Ich habe jetzt zu Testzwecken auch zwei 140mm Noctua Lüfter bestellt. Mal schauen, wie die sich schlagen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Mess bitte die Temps des VRAM, SpaWa und so 

und schau ob die Karte den Boost hält 


Wenns gut funktioniert bau ich meinen Peter (der liegt seit Monaten herum) auf eine R9 290X. Als Lüfter würde ich da die e-loop B2 (1300rpm) nehmen.

Halt uns auf dem laufenden 

LG


----------



## PolatAlemdar (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Sieht sehr gut aus Ich würde die Noctua F12 drauf hauen , aus wenn die pott hässlich sind.
Halt uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## TheSebi41 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Danke
Also der Takt wird auf jeden Fall gehalten 
Ich habe momentan nur einen Xigmatek Crystal 120 White LED Lüfter montiert, aber die Karte bleibt bei Standarttakt überall unter 70°C 
Nächste Woche kaufe ich mir die Enermax, da die Lüfter dann mitten im Gehäuse sind und jeder sie sehen kann.
Außerdem sind sie nicht so teuer. Da verkrafte ich lieber 2-3 °C mehr, habe schöne Lüfter und spare mir noch was 
Es folgen dann noch Messergebnisse mit und ohne OC 

lg


----------



## Waynus (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Wie viele Slots belegt die Karte dann mit Lüftern? Sieht auf jeden fall super aus und ist bestimmt kühler und leiser als so manches Custom-Design...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

5 Slot verbraucht der Peter auf jeder Grafikkarte


----------



## Waynus (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

OMG hatte jetzt mit 4 Slot gerechnet, da wird es ja sogar mir CF/SLI eng.  Wäre der auch für den semi-passiv Betrieb geeignet?


----------



## LaTillinator (4. Januar 2014)

Moin 
Ich hab da ne andere Idee 
Die NZXT kraken. 
Die könntest du ja mal probieren die schneidet in den Tests am besten ab (kostet allerdings auch :/) 
Aber im Bundle mit der Blende siehts top aus
Ich will mir auch ne 290x holen und bestell mir die kraken gleich dazu


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

@Waynus Passiv geht nicht.

@LaTillinator warte doch lieber auf die Sapphire 290X Tri-X.
Da ist noch eine Frontplatte drauf um die SpaWa besser zu kühlen. Bei der Kraken kühlt man ja nur die GPU.

LG


----------



## TheSebi41 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Ich bekomme morgen hoffentlich meine Lüfter,
deshalb hab ich mir gedacht, das ich die Messwerte halbwegs schön darstelle 

Welche Werte hättet ihr denn gerne und bei welchen Szenarien?

Hier mal ein Muster wie ich mir das vorstelle


----------



## M16_YOLO_SWAG (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Hallo, Danke für deine Anleitung. Kannst du noch ein Bild mit den Lüftern hochladen?
Ich möchte den Peter 2 (der soll genauso hoch sein wie der Peter) auf meine R9 290x setzen, habe aber nur ein m-ATX Gehäuse. Das hat nur 4 Slots und darunter ist direkt das Netzteil. 

Meint ihr das passt bzw. kannst du bitte mal die komplette Höhe der Grafikkarte mit Kühler und Lüftern messen damit ich es nachmessen kann?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*



M16_YOLO_SWAG schrieb:


> Hallo, Danke für deine Anleitung. Kannst du noch ein Bild mit den Lüftern hochladen?
> Ich möchte den Peter 2 (der soll genauso hoch sein wie der Peter) auf meine R9 290x setzen, habe aber nur ein m-ATX Gehäuse. Das hat nur 4 Slots und darunter ist direkt das Netzteil.
> 
> Meint ihr das passt bzw. kannst du bitte mal die komplette Höhe der Grafikkarte mit Kühler und Lüftern messen damit ich es nachmessen kann?


 
Mach dir keine allzu großen Hoffnungen.

@TheSebi41 Jo das Muster passt  Last/Idle/Worst Case/Lüfter@25%;50%;100%

PS: Welche Lüfter sind es den?

LG


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Bin gerade beim testen der Lüfter 
Es sind die Ennermax T.B Silence PWM 12cm

Damit die GPU und der VRam richtig ausgelastet ist hab ich mir gleich einen "richtigen" Monitor mitgekauft (Asus PB279Q) man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts 
In BF4 sieht jetzt alles so schon aus 

Ich schreib mir immer die max. Temperaturwerte auf nachdem sich alles eingependelt hat


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

So nun ist es soweit 

Hier sind die Messwerte: Messergebnisse R9 290 | Sebi´s Homepage


----------



## symbi (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

ist das jetzt der Peter 2 Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Alpenföhn Peter 2 - Universal High-End VGA Cooler
oder noch der alte?


----------



## PolsKa (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

der Peter 2 ist noch nicht raus


----------



## TheSebi41 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Habe mir euch zuliebe noch die Noctua Lüfter gekauft 
Nur so zum Vergleich 
klick

.


----------



## Darabus (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Also ich hab mir den Accelero Xtreme III auf meine R9 290(X) gebaut und der sitzt gut, ist geräuschlos (12v dauerbetrieb) und hält die karte schön kühl.
Und auch wenn viele sagen man muss sich noch Kühlkörper dazu kaufen. Stimmt nicht. Ist alles dabei was man braucht. Sieht man auch gut auf deren Seite.

Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III in Luftkühlung: VGA-Kühler | heise online Preisvergleich

Einfach mal unter Support, VRM und Ram cooling schauen. Da siehts mans wunderbar 
http://www.arctic.ac/de_de/accelero-xtreme-iii.html


----------



## vd29 (14. Januar 2014)

dann hat arctic das Zubehör neu gestaltet.
aber auf 12V ist er nicht geräuschlos  
auf 7V aber auf alle Fälle umd damit hab ich temps um 65° auf 1100mhz
passt schon und empfehlenswert


----------



## poiu (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*



LaTillinator schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich hab da ne andere Idee
> Die NZXT kraken.
> Die könntest du ja mal probieren die schneidet in den Tests am besten ab (kostet allerdings auch :/)
> ...



Test davon gibt es schon, der Igor hat mit denn 290er karten viel herumgespielt

Hawaii unter Wasser: Eiszeit für die R9 290 mit NZXT Kraken X40/G10 - AIO-Lösung: Mit dem Kraken unter Wasser

@TheSebi41

sehr schöne anleitung, die Akasa Spawa Kühler sehen ja schonmal nicht so winzig aus  

Komisch das es da noch keinen Heatpipe Kühler gibt, für poppelige Chipsatz Kühlung gibt es welche 

sowas wäre genial nur mit Lammelen auf der Rückseite der Graka


----------



## Darabus (14. Januar 2014)

vd29 schrieb:


> dann hat arctic das Zubehör neu gestaltet.
> aber auf 12V ist er nicht geräuschlos
> auf 7V aber auf alle Fälle umd damit hab ich temps um 65° auf 1100mhz
> passt schon und empfehlenswert



Ne ist immernoch das alte Zubehör. Allerdings sind auch die kleine dabei die man quer drauf setzen kann und das passt perfekt und man hat überall genug Platz ohne anzuecken oder n kurzen zu erzeugen.
Und die 4 die angeblich fehlen kann man ohne Probleme die 4 langen schmalen nehmen. Jeweils 2 auf 2 rambausteine.
Kann man auf deren Seite die ich oben gepostet habe ganz gut sehen.


----------



## vd29 (14. Januar 2014)

ok so kann man sich das paket von ekl natürlich sparen: -)


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*



poiu schrieb:


> @TheSebi41
> 
> sehr schöne anleitung, die Akasa Spawa Kühler sehen ja schonmal nicht so winzig aus


 
Die Kühler sind alle von Alpenföhn, nur die Wärmeleitpads sind von Akasa


----------



## SXFreak (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Danke für die schöne Anleitung


----------



## leon23m (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Halli Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne auch auf meine R9 290 x den Peter 2 aufschnallen. Kann mir einer sagen wie lang die Karte wird vom Slot bis ende Kühler? Könnte bei mir eng werden.

Vielen Dank

Ach ja wirklich gute Anleitung!!!!


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Danke 
Ich kann dir heute Abend nachmessen


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Ja da magst du schon 30cm einplanen


----------



## leon23m (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

vielen dank also bei mir passt ganz genau 300 mm rein. Wird eng müsste aber funktionieren


----------



## leon23m (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Ach so noch eine Frage:

Wenn ich den Peter 2 hole und die Wärmeleitpads von Akasa brauche ich sonst nichts mehr? Reichen die Kühler für die R9 290x aus?

Danke und Gruß

Leon


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Ja wenn sich der Lieferumfang beim Peter 2 nicht ändert, reichts.
Ich habe mit einem Pad von Akasa genug gehabt, aber man sollte nicht zu viel Verschnitt haben.


----------



## leon23m (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Hallo nochmal ,

so Montag müsste ich alles bekommen ist schon unterwegs. Jetzt habe ich gesehen das bei Nvidia und Alpenföhn die Grundplatte draufgelassen worden ist somit werden die VRM und die Wandler von der Grundplatte mit Wärmepads versorgt und dan den Alpenföhn drüber.
Ist das be der R9 290x auch möglich? Somit hätte die PCB mehr halt und man würde sich die Kühler sparen.


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Ist möglich, aber nicht die ganze Grundplatte 
siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/310269-r9-290-eigenbau.html


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*



leon23m schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal ,
> 
> so Montag müsste ich alles bekommen ist schon unterwegs. Jetzt habe ich gesehen das bei Nvidia und Alpenföhn die Grundplatte draufgelassen worden ist somit werden die VRM und die Wandler von der Grundplatte mit Wärmepads versorgt und dan den Alpenföhn drüber.
> Ist das be der R9 290x auch möglich? Somit hätte die PCB mehr halt und man würde sich die Kühler sparen.


 
Originalkühler bei 250Gard in den Ofen. Es kann krachen etc nur so bekommst de die grundplatte ab


----------



## leon23m (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Ich frag mal blöd und wenn ich den Originalkühler ab hätte könnte ich dann die ganze Grundplatte nutzen oder muß ich noch die Bohrungen bohren für die Bolzen des Peter 2 ?


----------



## X6Sixcore (10. Februar 2014)

Mal ne Frage:

Ist bei den Peter-2-Kits von Caseking eigentlich ein passender Anschlussadapter dabei, um die Lüfter an die Karte anzuschließen oder muss man den extra samt Y-Adapter dazubestellen?

Das wäre ja sonst ein faules Ei, weil wo einen PWM-Anschluss hernehmen, wenn keiner mehr da ist und wie anschließen, wenn kein Adapter dabei ist...

MfG


----------



## leon23m (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Hallo,

so habe gestern Peter 2 bekommen und eingebaut. Es ist alles vorhanden was man braucht auch ein Anschlussadapter für 2 Lüfter auf die Graka.
Graka läuft auch ( war auch sehr gespannt ob die Graka noch läuft) aber 2 Sachen gefallen mir noch nicht.  Habe Furmark ausgeführt zum testen. Habe das Gefühl das die Lüfter nicht bei Last voll aufdrehen. Die Graka wird ca. 90 Grad heiß. Wenn ich die Lüfter manuell auf voll aufdrehe geht die CPU tempo nicht über 75 Grad unter Volllast. Nur die Temp VRM 1 geht bis 115 Grad hoch  die bekomme ich nicht weiter runter VRM 2 ist bei 80Grad. Wie kann ich die Karte beibringen das die bei Last mehr Drehzahl annehmen soll und wie bekomme ich die VRM 1 weiter runter?
Das ganze wurde in Ubermodus ausgeführt.
Ich habe 2 PWM Lüfter 140mm von Akasa mit max Drehzahl 1300 U/min im Einsatz

Gruß leon


----------



## X6Sixcore (11. Februar 2014)

Lüfterkurve per Afterburner anpassen sollte helfen.

MfG


----------



## mcmarky (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Prüfe, ob die Kühlkörper vollständig Kontakt zu den VRMs haben. Ich habe schon oftmals festgestellt, dass die Akasa Pads beim Aufdrücken nicht auf der gesamten Fläche haften. Daher benutze ich nur noch diese Pads von Alphacool. Diese sind etwas weicher und haften dann vollflächig.


----------



## micsterni14 (11. Februar 2014)

Die Temperaturen klingen irgendwie hoch?! 0.o


----------



## leon23m (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter auf R9 290(X)*

Habe jetzt ein 80er Lüfter am Vram Kühler vorgesetzt und siehe da der Vram1 bleibt bei 90 Grad wenn ich Furmark laufen lasse. Habe mal GPU Z beim spielen laufen lassen, da ist der Vram sogar bei nur 68 Grad

Also im Idle

GPU 35 Grad
Vram1  35 Grad
Vram2  34 Grad

in Furmark

GPU 78 Grad
Vram1  90 Grad
Vram2  65 Grad

Beim Spiel Need for Speed Rivals

GPU 68 Grad
Vram1  68 Grad
Vram2  54 Grad

Ich denke das geht schonmal.


----------

